# Durango and Breckenridge, CO



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Planning a family trip to these areas and would appreciate any recommendations about renting a road bike. Any ride recommendation would also be appreciated. Ideally, I am looking for 105 or better and race geometry frames.


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

Try these guys in Breck: Breckenridge Ski Rentals, Snowboard Rental & Bike Shop
I used to work with most of them a long time ago.


----------

